
Go 1.15 Released - dawkins
https://golang.org/doc/go1.15
======
thesephist
This release makes some pretty meaningful improvements to the linker, making
it both more efficient (in memory and CPU) and making generated binaries
smaller.

>The key contributors to better linker performance are a newly redesigned
object file format, and a revamping of internal phases to increase concurrency
(for example, applying relocations to symbols in parallel). Object files in Go
1.15 are slightly larger than their 1.14 equivalents. > >These changes are
part of a multi-release project to modernize the Go linker, meaning that there
will be additional linker improvements expected in future releases.

------
microp
awesome!

